# I hate Dish Network



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

While I won't get into the details of a 4 month long ordeal, that has taken up hours of my time and caused me to make dozens of calls over the past 4 months.... (and would take me paragraphs to write out all the details about)....

As I sit here on hold YET again, on hold for 20 minutes... And, I suspect they lost my call AGAIN as I am waiting to be transferred to a supervisor... I must say this.....

*When I get home, I am going to shoot the receiver 50 times with every round from my PS90....*


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

That sounds like fun.

A friend is a dealer/installer for both Dish and DirecTV. He has pretty much quit doing Dish as they failed to pay him for a _lot_ of the installations he did. He doesn't recommend them. :nutkick:

I'm happy with my cable company.

WM


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My in-laws had Dish. As soon as the agreement was over, they went back to cable. They had nothing but problems. I've always toyed with the idea of getting Direct TV, but I end up talking myself back into staying with cable.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 

:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 

:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

STILL on the phone....


:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 

:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 

:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I can drive down to the cable company and talk in person to them. Very nice, friendly folks.

Sure glad I'm not on the phone trying to talk to some dish network.

Gettin' angry and all worked up ... 

Sure is nice.

 

WM


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

:smt076 Still on the phone, huh?



WM


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

I've had directv for years and have been quite happy.. My daughter had dish and although the picture, channel selection was ok, the customer service and billing sucked. As soon as her year contract was up she switched to DTV and so far is satisfied.

Ship, I hope your problems get fixed..

W


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Cable does all I need and then some. Think I'll stick with them. Good luck Ship.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

"Dish Network" - the 2 words, can no longer be said in my home.... :smt021 :smt021 :smt021 :smt021 :smt021 :smt021 :smt021 :smt021


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Hmmmmmmm, I've been with dish net. for over 10 years now and not one problem(except when the snow building up on the dish blocks my signal):smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*Now, I am on hold waiting to cancel my Bank of America credit card..* :numbchuck:

Dish came out and replaced a broken DVR in Nov. And for 4 months now, I fought with them because the stupid subcontractor that does the work locally never sent in the broken receiver. So - DIsh wanted to bill me for it. I have spent hours on the phoned w/ dozens of calls to dish and the local contractor, and never got anywhere. Yesterday, I got my credit card bill in and they charged me $300 for the receiver....

I've straightened it out after 4 months. But, what if I had been a guy w/ a credit card balance. What if I had been maxed out. That $300 would have pushed me over, the card would charge me a fee, and I would have had a higher interest rate applied to me. Luckily, I carry no balances. But, this whole thing has pissed me off...


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Had dish for 4 yrs. no problems, the cable co. here Sucks would throw my tv in the trash if i had to do cable again.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> *Now, I am on hold waiting to cancel my Bank of America credit card..* :numbchuck:
> 
> Dish came out and replaced a broken DVR in Nov. And for 4 months now, I fought with them because the stupid subcontractor that does the work locally never sent in the broken receiver. So - DIsh wanted to bill me for it. I have spent hours on the phoned w/ dozens of calls to dish and the local contractor, and never got anywhere. Yesterday, I got my credit card bill in and they charged me $300 for the receiver....
> 
> I've straightened it out after 4 months. But, what if I had been a guy w/ a credit card balance. What if I had been maxed out. That $300 would have pushed me over, the card would charge me a fee, and I would have had a higher interest rate applied to me. Luckily, I carry no balances. But, this whole thing has pissed me off...


I dont really think Dish is to blame for this , its the contractors fault,should have gone after him instead


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> STILL on the phone....
> 
> :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt067
> 
> ...


How long did they keep you on hold?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> I dont really think Dish is to blame for this , its the contractors fault,should have gone after him instead


That would be true if not for the 4 months of calls and run around I've gotten - disconnects, promised callbacks, etc. I have wasted hours. Like I said, I left out a lot of details because I didn'tw ant to type a 3 page essay :nutkick:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> How long did they keep you on hold?


I kid U not... I spent 25 minutes waiting for the tech to transfer me to her supervisor. This was AFTER I was on hold and waded thru the menu.

I waited 25 min, on and off hold for 25 min while she tried to work her phone....


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Cable? Dish? What are those. I have rabbit ears and NBC. Dat's it!


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

cable!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

rob61590 said:


> cable!


+1 that is what I use and I never have had problems :mrgreen:


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

You and my mom could write a book, Ship. She spent 2 hours on hold the other day with Dell, hung up and called back only wait another 45 minutes on hold and hung up again. :smt024 :rock:


----------

